# Raideliikenne > Junat >  EU:n komission päätös Bombardierin ADtranz-kaupasta

## vristo

L&#246;ytyi ihan vahingossa t&#228;llainen juttu netti&#228; selatessani. Melko pitk&#228;, mutta mielenkiintoista ja kattavaa teksti&#228; raideliikennevalmistajista. Lukekaa, jos kiinnostaa.

----------


## vompatti

Kannattaisi kertoa, mitä "juttu" koskee, niin nämä viestiketjut löytyvät paremmin ja "jutut" saisivat enemmän lukijoita. Tällä kertaa kyseessä oli komission päätös toimista, kun Bombardier osti Adtranzin. Vastaavanlaisen päätöksen komissio teki jostakin toisestakin Bombardierin historiaan liittyvästä asiasta, oiskohan ollut ABB+DaimlerChrysler-fuusio.

Bombardierin paluu kiskokalustovalmistukseen ja tulo Euroopan markkinoille on saanut aikaan Stadlerin kasvun noin 20 työntekijän yrityksestä suureksi junanvalmistajaksi. Komission päätösten vuoksi Stadler sai Pankowin tehtaan Berliinistä ja sai GTW-junan kokonaan omaan valmistukseensa. Lisäksi Stadler sai lahjaksi VarioBahn-raitiovaunun ja RegioShuttle-kiskobussin valmistuksen. Bombardier velvoitettiin tilaamaan tavaraa Stadlerilta, jotta Stadlerin ei tarvitsisi lopettaa juuri ostamaansa Pankowin tehdasta.

Komission toimet ovat onnistuneet, ja kilpailu Euroopan junamarkkinoilla on kasvanut. Miettikäähän tilannetta, jos Stadleria ei olisikaan!

MODEDIT/kuukanko: vaihdoin viestiketjun otsikon kertomaan "jutun" sisällön

----------


## vompatti

Pikaisella hakemisella löytyi tämä dokumentti, joka kertoo komission päätöksen ABB/Daimler-Benz-kaupasta. Dokumentti on englanniksi.

En löytänyt sitä päätöstä, jolla Pankowin tehdas annettiin Stadlerille. Muistanko ihan väärin, kun kuvittelen sellaisenkin päätöksen tulleen komissiolta?

----------


## late-

> En löytänyt sitä päätöstä, jolla Pankowin tehdas annettiin Stadlerille. Muistanko ihan väärin, kun kuvittelen sellaisenkin päätöksen tulleen komissiolta?


Kyllä se on tuolla Bombardier/ADtranz -päätöksessä mukana. Pankow oli siinä vaiheessa yhteisyritys, jossa Stadlerilla oli kyllä enemmistö, mutta ADtranzilla veto-oikeus budjettiin. Tuolla päätöksellä yhteys purettiin eli ADtranz määrättiin myymään osuutensa ja sitoutumaan samalla tiettyihin tilausmääriin tietyksi ajaksi.

Stadler on tosiaan kasvanut melkoista vauhtia. ADtranzilta saatu Regio Shuttle ja Stadlerin omat GTW ja Flirt ovat menestyneet oikein hyvin markkinoilla. Ratikkapuolella oli aluksi hitaampaa, mutta nyt Stadlerin omaa Tangoa (korkea/70% matala) on mennyt kaupaksi kahteen paikkaan. Variobahnejakin jotkut ovat tilanneet jopa aiempien lisäksi, joten ilmeisesti ne toimivat ainakin joissain paikoissa paremmin kuin Helsingissä.

Päätöksessä määrättin myös Bombardier myymään osuutensa Elinissä (DWA:n kautta). Sittemmin Elinin on siirtynyt Siemensin omistukseen. Kiepe puolestaan on osa Vosslohia, joka on muista valmistajista erillinen tiettyjä raideteknologian osia tuottava konserni.

----------

